# CFAT call



## Ultrasound (28 Apr 2012)

I placed my application with the infantry and combat engineers one montha go and did not recieve a call. When I went in to the recruiting center they told me they hadn't started processing applications. So i figured it could be another 4-6 weeks before I get a call. So i've been away this week and working nights mostly. I found out today (friday night) that i got a call from some frnech corporal who gave me a number. I'm going to call monday morning. Right now I'm freaking out that i lost the call, i feel like they would have just tossed my app in the shredder. I know this is probably not the case but i need some reasurance.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2012)

Ultrasound said:
			
		

> i need some reasurance.



 :

You missed a phone call. Thats all.

ffs.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> You missed a phone call. Thats all.
> 
> ffs.



+1

If you are stressed about missing a single phone call, then perhaps wanting to work in pontenial high stress jobs like Infantry/Engineers is not a good idea for you.  Call the CFRC and say hey you guys called me on x date, but I was away, the CFRC will say okay no problem, we were just calling to book a test, let me look up your app and book a date.   :


----------



## Ultrasound (1 May 2012)

Called the number this mornign and could not get through. I called the recruiting center and they gave me 2 more numbers. I spent all morning trying to reach these guys but couldn't get anybody. I'm going to the recruiting center frist thing tommorrow morning to see what they can help me with.


----------



## trampbike (1 May 2012)

Ultrasound said:
			
		

> Called the number this mornign and could not get through. I called the recruiting center and they gave me 2 more numbers. I spent all morning trying to reach these guys but couldn't get anybody. I'm going to the recruiting center frist thing tommorrow morning to see what they can help me with.



There's a thrilling action movie there... I can see the huge potential of such a synopsis.


----------



## agc (1 May 2012)

Ultrasound said:
			
		

> Called the number this mornign and could not get through. I called the recruiting center and they gave me 2 more numbers. I spent all morning trying to reach these guys but couldn't get anybody. I'm going to the recruiting center frist thing tommorrow morning to see what they can help me with.



Did you leave a message?


----------



## HopefulA.B. (11 May 2012)

Hi, sorry for bugging in, does the CFRC call you, pass or fail?


----------



## Trick (12 May 2012)

Unless things have changed, they should have an informal interview with you after your CFAT to discuss your performance (though they won't give you exact results).


----------



## HopefulA.B. (12 May 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Italiansoldier13 (3 Jun 2012)

Hey, Can anyone tell me about the daily life of the logistics officer? 

        I have memorized the job description and videos on the CF's website but it still does not tell me the exact hard truth opf the job. I need more then " running the management in your desired field" as an answer. 

Will i spend most my days behind a desk calculating and setting up balance sheets or recording transactions? or will i be directing warehouse storage and marking it down in the books? 

I am very interested in the job but I cannot take much accounting work and if being in logistics is a military accountant then I do not want to be  it.


----------



## Occam (3 Jun 2012)

Italiansoldier13 said:
			
		

> Hey, Can anyone tell me about the daily life of the logistics officer?
> 
> I have memorized the job description and videos on the CF's website but it still does not tell me the exact hard truth opf the job. I need more then " running the management in your desired field" as an answer.
> 
> ...



First of all, why did you post your question in a CFAT thread?

Second, there is tons of information on the site concerning what a Log O does...have you searched?


----------

